

Boeing's New Missile Remotely Disables Computers as It Flies By - velodrome
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/10/24/163554934/boeing-successfully-tests-electronics-frying-microwave-missile

======
ari_elle
-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4695275>

------
ericmoritz
Why does it need to be a disposable missile? Can't they fit a drone with this?

Of course I'm assuming it is disposable.

------
aidenn0
IIRC the E-3 sentry had jamming equipment powerful enough to damage older
RADARs

------
wisechengyi
dat evilness

